

Neuroscience unlocks secrets of Zen garden (2002) - growlix
http://www.nature.com/news/2002/020926/full/news020926-8.html

======
growlix
I didn't post the original article because it's paywalled, but here it is
anyway:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v419/n6905/full/419359a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v419/n6905/full/419359a.html)

